

Superfreakonomics: Guardian Article - yarapavan
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2009/oct/12/freakonomics-global-warming-statistics

======
Zarkonnen
I have to admit that this article annoyed me. Levitt and Dubner appear to
think that the only environmental problem around is global warming. Having
decided that it can be solved by geoengineering, they think that people won't
have to try and change their habits.

But there's also overfishing, deforestation, biodiversity loss, lack of clean
drinking water and the finiteness of natural resources to contend with. So
even if we can engineer away global warming, we still have to change to
survive.

